# Solved: Dell E6410 Locks up when waking up



## kurk (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello. My configuration is:
Dell Latitude E6410, Intel Core i5 2.4 GHz, 4GB RAM, Bios A09
Windows updates and Dell driver/BIOS updates: Current
BIOS settings: Default
Windows 7 Professional SP1, 32-bit

Using Windows 7 Professional, 32-bit, after the system has gone to sleep using the Function-F1 key sequence, it occasionally has trouble waking up. It will start to wake up, spin the hard drive, and the screen may come up, but then it locks up. Pressing the caps-lock key does not light up the caps lock, so it looks like the keyboard is locked up. Also, when that happens, the mouse is locked up and the pointer cannot move. Any ideas why this happens intermittently? Thanks in advance.


----------



## windozer9 (Oct 10, 2012)

Might be related to the power management. Which profile is it using when it's waking up? Plugged in or unplugged?


----------



## kurk (Oct 10, 2012)

Good question. When I put the system to sleep it is plugged in, and when I wake it up again, it is usually unplugged. Maybe that change in power management profile is messing it up?


----------



## windozer9 (Oct 10, 2012)

Try turning off power management options in your bios.


----------



## kurk (Oct 10, 2012)

Windozer9, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. More web searching found this post, which explains the symptoms I experienced:

http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/p/19351240/19774660.aspx

Looks like the Speedstep option in the BIOS is causing the problem.


----------

